# NTs and Music



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

I am under the impression that most people tend to enjoy music. So, my question is this: does the core function affect the type of music which we enjoy?

As NTs, I would think that classical music is attractive to us due to its somewhat abstract nature (no direct messages, etc) . It allows us to interpret things such as instrument interatction (Not to say you can't do this in most genres, but you get the point). Moreover, it allows you to attach your own emotions to it if you like, as opposed to being told how the song should make you feel according to the lyrics. Thoughts?

Expanding to the more controversial aspect of my post: NTs and Electronica. Electronica is fast paced (great for when we need to focus). I would think NTs prefer electronica to do work to, while your archetypal SP thinks of dancing and the like. *I understand that this is a gross generalization here, but I am working along the most simple framework of MBTI theory here.*

I also notice an NT love of rock, be it alernative or progressive. I believe that this is due to its lack of whining, which can be found in a lot of pop and emo rock. Personally I am a fan of Muse, due to its tendency to make broad statements about human relationships and political issues.

Again, what are your thoughts when it comes to pieces versus songs? Do you find yourself attracted more to one genre? If so, do you know why?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I prefer songs to pieces. (I really don't like classical. It sounds obnoxious a lot of the time to me).

I am most attracted to Metal.

The incredible variety it possesses, made me fall in love with it.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I listen to many genres - hip-hop, pop, r&b, soul, alternative, rock, classical, ambient, house, jazz, indie rock, salsa, merengue, and trip hop. i don't know why. I guess I don't being limited to one thing?


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

I LOVE music, I try to create music, I listen to music every day, it's like HUGE for me, it's a big part of my life. I listen to everything and I definitely don't do limits when it comes to music. I like to talk to people who are more open about music and less genre oriented and we can just share and talk about it. Since it's so big for me, I would have to say, that I cannot discuss music with closed minded individuals who are stuck on one genre. Music is just another world to me and it's really expansive, there are so many things to dig up and find, new sounds, new genres and the fact that you can never keep up because there is something always turning up, makes it that much more exciting.

If you are genre based, here are examples of music I listen to:
Portugese Fado, Folk, Hip Hop/Rap, Soul/R&B, "World Music," Turkish Hip Hop, Spanish Hip Hop, Ukrainian Hip Hop, Polish Hip Hop, French Hip Hop, Black Metal, Japanese Hip Hop, Canadian Hip Hip, Australian Hip Hop, IDM, Breakbeat, Downtempo, Jazzy Hip Hop, Electronic, EBM, German Hip Hop, Industrial, Metal, Heavy Metal, Melodic Metal, Death Metal, Symphonic Metal, Trip Hop, Progressive Rock, Post Rock, Dnb, Dubpstep, Ambient, Chillout, House, Funk, Spanish Music, Flamenco, MBP, Bossa Nova, Latin, Salsa, Merengue, Andean Music, Nueva Cancion, Dark Ambient, Rhythmic Noise, Croatian Hip Hop, Serbian Hip Hop, Hip Hop from all over the world, House, any (insert country) here type of music, Classical, Jazz, Neo Soul, African Music, Indian Music, Bollywood Music, Punjabi Music, Arabic Music, Arabic Hip Hop, Persian Music, Turkish Music, Alternative Country, Electro, Indie, Celtic Music...the list goes on ad infinitum. 

It really depends on the artists more so for me and how it sounds, rather than limiting myself to genres and it also depends a lot on my mood. At any rate, people usually come to me, if they want to hear something different or need help finding new artists or genres. I've also been considered "weird" for my musical tastes if that adds any points, but what else is new. 

This is one topic I can get all talkative on with someone who is as open as I am, I become %##^^#@#^#@%#!!!! and it's actually pretty insane, I have to constantly remind myself to slow down, it's that bad. Even when I'm introducing new music to people who ask for advice, they have to tell me to slow down. I've noticed that when I was posting in the "what are you listening to thread" in the INTJ section, that I wanted to post more of what I was listening to like every second, if I didn't have any control, I'd be spamming that thread non-stop. *taps forearm* *tap tap tap tap* Nooo, I'm not addicted at all to music. :crazy:


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

I listen to everything, but I typically veer toward punk rock, progressive and trance.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I enjoy triplets and dissonance, but also evenness. I listen to a lot of upbeat music (and slow, like Classical or movie soundtracks). I definitely have a thing for electronica, if you're seeking advocacy. But also anything with a nice guitar, instrumental variety, depth, STRINGS, dramatic rises, heavy bass or beat, piano, I would probably like. It depends on the arrangement or song as a whole. 

Sometimes lyrics don't matter if the song is catchy, though funny or cryptic lyrics are good. It's interesting to connect the pieces of a song or work of music and see hidden meanings, musical or otherwise. Sometimes I get excited from quickly breaking songs into smaller pieces, noticing a particular note pattern I didn't catch before, or seeing a connection to another song or concept. This is somewhere along the lines of Ti and Ne, with some Si.

Making music or playing along to things is one of my favorite past times. Actually, my headphones are usually glued to my ears. It's more fun that way, like living with a soundtrack... even though I might be deaf in 20-30 years.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

For me, I am extremely attracted to musically complex jazz, latin-jazz, soul, funk, hip-hop and R&B. Off beats and complicated chord progressions are lovely. 


















Edit-

When it comes to attaching emotions to songs, I wouldn't be able to do it with classical music. I do relate in the sense of attaching emotions with sounds and I sometimes do it with a singer's voice. The lyrics might be completely different to the thoughts I relate with vocal intonations. 

As for electronica, no thanks. To help me concentrate on tasks at hand I usually play white noise in the background and avoid music all together. Listening to music will steer my mind in different directions and I'll never make any progress that way.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I love music... it feels to be without it. I listen to it any time I can, I don't know why, I just love the tune going back and forth through my head :/ I mostly like music from the 60s or 70s... modern stuff is largely rubbish, I feel. (Yes, I know Stones did this original)






WRT to Electronica, I like it to DO stuff to. Playing games, walking, dancing, even working, I find a lot of quite motivational.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I use to listen to music a lot more around 18-20 years old. Didn't know as much what I wanted to do in life, I was asking myself a lot more questions, etc.

So I was listening to a lot of metal (grind, death, black, doom/sludge, thrash/crossover/speed, heavy, NWOBHM, folk, etc. etc.). Like DarkestHour said I really like the diversity, you can listen to more aggressive music, then listen to something more emotional/depressive, then something more mellow or joyful.

I use to like other kind of music as well: punk, emo, hardcore, indie.

I still listen to metal a bit but I dont really look for artist as much. I realize that I've spend a lot of time finding about new artists, listening to music and talking about music on message boards. Now I mostly open radio and listen to classical, jazz or the local university radio without knowing the name of the artist playing.


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

antiant said:


> I LOVE music, I try to create music, :crazy:


I think NxJ's like to create music. They need to have the judging function to make the music:tongue:


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

One thing I seem to realize is that :-


N type do not listen to the lyrics... they just listen to the music tone
S type would listen to the lyrics and take the meanings literally
N types would also tend to have the lyric tune lingering in their mind.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

azrinsani said:


> One thing I seem to realize is that :-
> 
> 
> N type do not listen to the lyrics... they just listen to the music tone
> ...


That's actually spot on for me.

Especially since I can rarely understand what the bands I listen to are saying unless I have the lyrics up. :laughing:


----------



## Pixies (Jul 26, 2010)

I have to admit that lyrics are irrelevant to me. I don't pay much attention to them, and it's usually the singer's voice that fascinates me more than the actual lyrics. Which is probably why I love instrumental and classical music, and most of the music I listen to is in foreign languages I don't even understand - I really like the sound of them. Also, the music I listen to has to fit my current mood. I can't alter nor change my mood by listening to different kind music. It has to be in harmony with emotions, otherwise I get terribly annoyed.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

I used to be straight lyrics, when it came to music, but, not so much now. 
I still love deep far reaching lyrics and lyrics I identify with.
and beginning to love straight up music and rhythm, 
but I like best of both worlds. Trapt is a good example for combination.
Oh and novelty music, bluegrass drug songs, or Gothic country, etc. 
I guess you could sum up my genres as folk, alt-rock, Electronic, Texas country, Experimental, Indie, World, 40's/50's country and Rap.


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

I listen to mostly pop music - I'm 19 I guess. I listen to the lyrics, but I imagine how they could apply to my life. If the song's about a relationship, since I'm not all that experienced, I might think about how I felt a certain way with a family member. I don't mean anything gross here, just the broad general definitions of emotions. Does that make sense?

Although I like classical music, it seems very old fashioned to me. Do they still come out with new classical pieces (wow that must sound dumb)? I HATE dwelling on the past. It's over and done with so let's move on. That attitude kind of confuses my introversion need to reflect. 

Anyway, the rhythm moved my moods in a soothing way, but only when the mood and rhythm match, so I do pay attention to that.


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmm

it seems like the "Ns only listen to tune" doesn't apply too much 
hehe,

Wait!, wait a second.... What about If I say "N*T*s do not listen to the lyrics".... think of it... lyrics are mostly feelings (Fe).... hence having a T means that NT tends to just ignore it. The effect is even greater since they have an 'N' term which makes then like tunes rather than detail lyrics 

What dya guys think?


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

^ My ignoring lyrics depends on how many times I have heard a song.


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

So I take it I am in the minority for knowing almost all the lyrics to any song on the radio by heart? As well as knowing some gangsta rap by heart? (Due to its comedic affect most of the time).


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

I listen to lyrics and instrumental music because I LOVE music, ALL of it and everything it entails.


----------



## lyinfait (May 11, 2010)

Lyrics matter to me. If I buy a CD and it doesn't come with lyrics, I am disappointed. I like to read through them, independently of the music to see if there's something interesting there. I like artists because of their way with words. I sometimes find new music by reading through the lyrics first. A great voice won't keep me if the lyrics aren't good enough. That said, I love certain timbres and will check out an artist with hopes that their music will live up to that vocal quality. 

If I need to explore my thoughts, I put on music and let them flow with the music and lyrics. It's great for the creative process.

Music (lyrics, vocals, or actual instrumentation) will usually match my mood. 

I cannot fully concentrate while music is on, I focus on it--be it instrumental or otherwise--so it's off when I need to study or really work.

I'm drawn to quirky melodies and melancholy. I love piano, strings and acoustic versions. Band (big/marching) and orchestra music are fun to dance to and relax to. Electronica music is too repetitive for me.


----------

